# Snow in Brizzle



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2009)

Finally we get some snow of our own and can join in the general bleating about the weather!

Can I go home now? Surely the trains will be cancelled!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 2, 2009)

the flakes are getting big and fat now,  apparently it's going to get harder...

EXCITED.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 2, 2009)

Just went out, and learned that my wooly black extreme winter jacket allows snow to stick to it something impressive. So whilst everyone else what a bit snow covered, i looked like a bright white snowman.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2009)

Its stopping now 

Oh no its starting again 

I want one of those big metal bowls that american kids grease up and go down hills at thousands of miles per hour on so I can hit my local hill and probably kill myself and anyone stupid enough to get in my way


----------



## Thora (Feb 2, 2009)

They better not close schools tomorrow


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Its stopping now
> 
> Oh no its starting again
> 
> I want one of those big metal bowls that american kids grease up and go down hills at thousands of miles per hour on so I can hit my local hill and probably kill myself and anyone stupid enough to get in my way



I was walking up Pur Down the other day and thought it would be a great place to seldge down.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 2, 2009)

Up Pur Down........


----------



## Idaho (Feb 2, 2009)

Just started in Exeter. It better go on for ages and get deep or else


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 2, 2009)

It's stopped but it's trying again.


----------



## JTG (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't remember proper snow here for about 15 years


----------



## Idaho (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been in Exeter 6 years and I think we have had one or two light layers of snow. This is definately the deepest I've seen it here.

Still not deep enough though


----------



## JTG (Feb 2, 2009)

We're the least snowy part of the UK


----------



## Idaho (Feb 2, 2009)

I demand all 8 inches!


----------



## JTG (Feb 2, 2009)

You can have all that and more if you meet me outside my work when I'm done 










































It's looking bloody deep out there


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 2, 2009)

*the view from our window at work*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
















>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 2, 2009)

*now with added white cat*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>












>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JTG (Feb 2, 2009)

That's a blue cat you meff


----------



## madzone (Feb 2, 2009)

Snowing quite heavily and consistently here now


----------



## Geri (Feb 2, 2009)

Yay, snow at last! Eastville Park looks so purty 

Less impressed with the fact that contractors managed to bust our central heating at work.


----------



## xenon (Feb 2, 2009)

Last snowed in Bristol 2003 IIRC. Bit skiddy on way home. I want more. Can't really use as excuse to stay off work as it's only 20 mins walk away.


----------



## Geri (Feb 2, 2009)

xenon said:


> Last snowed in Bristol 2003 IIRC.




It's snowed more recently than that! I think it snowed last winter, although only for short periods of time and not really pitching, to any extent.


----------



## madzone (Feb 2, 2009)

I just ended up on the wrong side of the road coming back from Pilates. It was exciting 

And there's a car abandoned on the end of our track because it couldn't get up the hill. I might charge them for parking


----------



## aqua (Feb 2, 2009)

unless they're fit of course


----------



## madzone (Feb 2, 2009)

No, I think they're old 

I contemplated writing Urban 75 in the snow on their windscreen but decided against it


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 3, 2009)

madzone said:


> I just ended up on the wrong side of the road coming back from Pilates. It was exciting



Where is Pilates? 

I keep hearing about all these people going there, and I've just never seen any signposts.

So I take it its one of those obscure little village in Cornwall then.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 3, 2009)

JTG said:


> That's a blue cat you meff




No its behind that one. Slightly obscured by the albino rabbit


----------



## Idaho (Feb 3, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> Where is Pilates?
> 
> I keep hearing about all these people going there, and I've just never seen any signposts.
> 
> So I take it its one of those obscure little village in Cornwall then.




It's a town on the north coast - full of Japanese buccaneers.


----------



## madzone (Feb 3, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> Where is Pilates?
> 
> I keep hearing about all these people going there, and I've just never seen any signposts.
> 
> So I take it its one of those obscure little village in Cornwall then.


 It's local excercise for local people


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 3, 2009)

Idaho said:


> It's a town on the north coast - full of Japanese buccaneers.




Ahhhh sooo nowhere near the Jamiaca Inn then


----------



## JTG (Feb 3, 2009)

snowing again near Temple Meads


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 3, 2009)

JTG said:


> snowing again near Temple Meads



sleet down here in bs3


----------



## big eejit (Feb 3, 2009)

JTG said:


> snowing again near Temple Meads



So it is. I can see Temple Meads out my window and never noticed cos it's dark. I was thinking of walking home, but it'll be the train now.


----------

